# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  زيدان يعدل عن إعتزاله ويعود لملاعب الكرة

## ساقي العطاشا

بنيامين - إيلاف : أكد تقرير نقلته صحيفة بيلد الالمانية مساء السبت ان شركة اديداس للمعدات الرياضية الالمانية نجحت في اقناع الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان في توقيع عقد سيعيده من جديد الى عالم الكرة بانضمامه الى زميله الانجليزي ديفيد بيكهام في نادي لوس انجلوس غالاكسي الامريكي .
وحسب التفاصيل التي نقلتها الصحيفة فان عقد زيزو سيمتد لمدة عام واحد مقابل 10 مليون يورو وهو ما يعد عرضا سخيا قابلا للتمديد ، وسيتضمن العقد بند يتضمن شكر خاص لشركة اديداس التي ستتحمل جزء من هذه الصفقة .
وكان النجم الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان (34 عاما) قد اعتزل مباشرة بعد اخر مباراة خاضتها في مونديال المانيا 2006 والتي كانت امام منتخب ايطاليا في نهائي ذلك المونديال وقد طرد في الدقيقة 110 بعد توجيهه ضربة برأسه على صدر المدافع الايطالي ماركو ماتيرازي حيث تحول لبطل في انظار الكثيرين ونجما لاقاويل الصحف التي ضلت تتحدث عن الواقعة لعدة اشهر محاولة فك اسرارها.

----------


## العجمية

شكرا على هاي الخبر

----------


## حامي الشريعة

تسلم يالخوي على الموضوع

----------

